
nix-os: a multicore, high-performance operating system based on Plan 9 - kick
https://code.google.com/archive/p/nix-os/
======
topmonk
This hasn't been touched since 2012: [https://code.google.com/archive/p/nix-
os/source/default/comm...](https://code.google.com/archive/p/nix-
os/source/default/commits)

Don't confuse this with the excellent NixOS:
[http://nixos.org/](http://nixos.org/)

